# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Cho thuê kiot kinh doanh tòa V3, V6 The Vesta Phú Lãm Hà Đông

## tuanphland12

Cho thuê kiot kinh doanh tòa V3, V6 The Vesta Phú Lãm Hà Đông

Vị trí nằm tại quốc lộ 21B Phường Phú Lãm Hà Đông.

Có diện tích từ 27 - 70m, mặt tiền từ 2,5 - 5m, chiều cao 6,2m, mặt ngoài làm bằng cửa, vách kính rẩ đẹp.

Quy mô gồm 8 tòa nhà cao 19 tầng với khoảng 2000 căn hộ,tương đương với 10.000 dân.đánh thứ tự từ V1,V2,V3....V7,V8. Tòa V3 và V6 sắp sửa bàn giao.

Phù hợp kin doanh tất cả các loại mặt hàng: tạo hóa, thuốc, ăn sáng, nhà hàng, thực phẩm sạch, hoa quả,…..

Được phép kinh doanh 24h/7, có thể làm gác xép để ở.

Giá thuê từ 8tr – 30tr/ tháng tùy loại diện tích

Liên hệ: 0972621416

----------

